# CD, DVD, Floppy, and Zip Drives



## agpodt77339 (Jun 18, 2008)

Do these drives have any scrap value? Do scrap yards buy them, and if so, what prices should I expect? I would try to sell them on ebay, but they weigh so much that shipping would be very expensive. What do the other people who scrap computers do with thiers?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm paying $0.12 per pound on all drives and power supplies.


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 19, 2008)

The gold pins in the connectors, The aluminum in the casing of older models, copper in the motors Not much value.


----------



## istari9 (Jun 19, 2008)

CD's Players DVD, DVD-R some not all have a small gold plated button in the carriage. I have several hundred I have found. 

Ray


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you sure that's not brass. Post a picture of the part you mean if you can


----------



## istari9 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am very sure it’s not brass. I will post a picture ASAP.
After I charge the camera and retrieve my mem stick
Reader. I did get several photos. After work tomorrow

Ray


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2008)

Any luck with getting those pictures to post?

Cheers!


----------

